# My first post, my small collection



## Pimptress (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi everyone! I'll make my first (well, second) post a picture of my babiessssssss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





mac only...






the others (a.k.a. _'oh shit, i forgot my traincase at nick's house'_ backup makeup)






where i keep it






It's growing, it's growing, ever so slightly


----------



## Classic Beauty (Nov 12, 2005)

very nice collection!


----------



## PrettyPanda (Nov 12, 2005)

Nice collection you have there. I see that you have a favorite certain color (1st pic, 2nd row of e/s) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What color is that?


----------



## Pimptress (Nov 12, 2005)

It's Pink freeze, it was my favorite color when I first got into MAC last year (and the only color I had, really), now my favorite is Brill!!!


----------



## aziajs (Nov 12, 2005)

Nice.  I love those brushes at the bottom of the picture.  I have never seen them before.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 12, 2005)

lovely!  Are the lipglasses from the holiday sets?


----------



## Pimptress (Nov 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_Nice.  I love those brushes at the bottom of the picture.  I have never seen them before._

 
Bottom of the second picture? They are all clinique brushes if that's what you are talking about... the two lower ones were in sets I think and the one on top is sold there


----------



## Pimptress (Nov 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_lovely!  Are the lipglasses from the holiday sets?_

 

No... those are all lustreglasses! I hate lipglasses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm one of those people who only likes the lustres (I think it's because of the brush).. except the bottommost one is Viva Glam V


----------



## HappyHannah (Nov 12, 2005)

Where did you get that brush holder? It looks realy neat.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 12, 2005)

Nice collection.


----------



## Pimptress (Nov 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HappyHannah* 
_Where did you get that brush holder? It looks realy neat._

 
It was in the holiday collection last year... came with the brushes


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pimptress* 
_It was in the holiday collection last year... came with the brushes_

 
Is she referring to that set of brushes that comes in that awesome box in first pic, top left hand corner? Are they the holiday ones? Man, they look ace. I really ought to pay more attention to the holiday brush sets.

Great collection! Those traincases mean business!


----------



## user3 (Nov 15, 2005)

Whoa those are some big pics! Nice collection!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 13, 2006)

very nice collection.


----------

